# Have you ever heard of Koriese language?



## seltsam

I saw a question on another forum. Someone asked if Koriese was related to Hungarian. I found another topic about Koriese on a Turkish forum, too. But I couldn't understand what they were talking about. Have you ever heard of this language?


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, I haven't and checked those sites and I think it is nonsense. No language like that.


----------



## seltsam

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I haven't and checked those sites and I think it is nonsense. No language like that.


 Nagyon szépen köszönöm.


----------



## Encolpius

seltsam said:


> Nagyon szépen köszönöm.



Szívesen, máskor is.


----------



## phil qulaghi

It is a conlang: *Ko* "this" *ri* "lie; made-up; so-called; imitation" *ese* *da* "happens; becomes; will be".


----------



## Copperknickers

Are you sure he wasn't simple referring to Korean?


----------

